# Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?



## jamie (1. Mai 2011)

*Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Hallo liebe User,
Ich möchte mir zusammen mit einem Kumpel einen eigenen Minecraftserver machen.  
Ich will aber für die Hardware nicht all zuviel ausgeben, deswegen die Frage an euch:
 Wo bekommt man relativ günstig (gebrauchte) Hardware, die geeignet ist (außer auf dem Schrottplatz)?
Bei Ebay ist das Angebot relativ mau und in den Kleinanzeigen ist es relativ schwer etwas Konkretes zu finden, deshalb bitte (wenn möglich) Links posten!

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## PEG96 (1. Mai 2011)

Wie hoch ist denn das max Budget?


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Kommt auf die Leistung an, aber unter 100 wäre schön!


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Kauft doch einfach normale Hardware. Die erfüllt den gleichen Zweck


----------



## kajot (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Server Hardware ist meistens für den 24/7 Einsatz ausgelegt. Wenn es was vernünftiges werden soll würde ich das mit in Betracht ziehen.

Was spricht gegen mieten? Genau dafür gibt es doch diese Anbieter... Das Pro fängt mit einer festen IP an und hört z.b. beim Stromverbrauch auf...


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Ist aber teuer und ich wollte eigentlich was günstiges, deshalb auch das gebraucht in Klammern.


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Ausserdem kommt es auf die Internet verbindung an...220kb/s(oder weniger) upstream ist ein witz...


----------



## kajot (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

1. Auch wenns nicht konstruktiv ist aber -> ich bezweifle das du/ihr unter 100€ bleibt.

2. Can I host a Minecraft Server?


----------



## Jimini (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Normale Hardware genügt für so einen Zweck auf jeden Fall. Wenn der Server aber nur für Minecraft genutzt werden soll, lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich eher, so eine Kiste bei einem Hoster zu mieten, als selber was anzuschaffen und zusammenzubauen. Anschaffungskosten von unter 100 € wirst du nur erreichen, wenn du ein paar gebrauchte Komponenten parat hast.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Toby34 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Günstige(n) Server/Serverteile, aber wo?*

Hey, 
ich habe mir vor 4 monaten beim gebrauchtshop ITSCO Second Hand Computer - Gebrauchte Hardware PCs und Laptops ein paar gebraucht pc teile und dazu einen laptop günstig erworben.der shop ist ganz empfehlenswert, macht eine ganz gute figur


----------

